# recommend machine polisher



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi guys, im looking toi get a machine polisher, wanted to go for a rotary one as i new to this. The meguires one is quite exoensive and was wondering if there is one just as good for less.

Also can you recommend the pads and products i should use, need to do paint correction and polish 

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ahaydock, bigsyd or xtr may be the best people to ask. however, from what i've read on DW you may be better off with a megs or pc dual action especially if you are new to this. There's less chance of damaging the paint with these as opposed to a rotary.

cheers

Paul


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Kestrel DAS-6 seems to be a good dual action polisher at around £70.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

It's a dual action polisher you want rather than a rotary if you're new to all this. I imported a Porter Cable some years ago from the USA as there wasn't anything for the UK at the time. After 2 or 3 years with that, I moved on to a rotary. I got the Kestral SIM180 rotary which is a nice tool for the money, they do a decent dual action polisher too. Check out CleanYourCar.co.uk for the DA and detailingworld.com for advice on how to use.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ok thanks guys


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I just received the Kestrel DAS-6 and plan to have a go with it this weekend, if the weather holds. I've never done it before either so I'll post up the result... weather permitting.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Agreed if you are new a DA is much safer and will give the same results albeit it may take a bit longer. I would say go for the Kestrel DAS-6 if you are looking to keep costs down, a set of Sonus SFX pads as they are very good and well priced along with the Menzerna sample kit of polishes.

Read the DA polishing guide on DW if you have never done it before: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=63859


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I use Menzerna polishes too. They're perfect for the Audi paint. I have there pads too which are great, but also have the Meguiars ones too. Once you go down this route, you'll end up with quite a collection. Beware - it gets very addictive!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Dave i have just got this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... at_71.html with the sonus kit. Used it for about an hour till the rain came down seems good though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

polished bliss have an offer on the G220 over easte, i think its £50 off, i've used them for other products and would reccomend them.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

guys, would i need the soft, medium or hard polishing kit??


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Get a selection mate


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

sTTranger said:


> guys, would i need the soft, medium or hard polishing kit??


audi's are known to have hard paint, dunno how that may affect your choice


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

how about this  
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_531.html

seems very straight forward and great price for a starter package plus an all in one cut/polish


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... i-use.html but you will probably find it has hard paint.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

It's tough as generally Audi's do have rock hard paint but it can vary from car to car. Typically I find I need at least something like Megs #83 or Menz IP PO85RD 3.02 on a Polishing Pad (or maybe a Cutting Pad) then refine with the like of Megs# 80 or Menz 106FA on a Polishing/Finishing Pad.

Sometime I have had to step up to Menz Power Gloss on a Cutting Pad, then Menz IP on a Polishing Pad before refining with Menz FF PO85RD on a Finishing Pad.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi guys, just about to order the meguiores polishing machine as its 1/3 off the price which i think is a bargain.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... cat10.html

can someone point me to a good kit that has the pads and polishes all included please. Would like to correct some swirls in my paint, then do an x5, free lander and a citroen c1. I know the audi has hard paint so if i used the hard paint set on a soft paint car (thinking the citroen here) what would happen??


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Dave,

loving the TTRS 8)

I have a Megs G220 and Menzerna Polishs with Sonus SFX pads, awesome combo! The cost may be expensive, but after 2 uses it pays for itself!

I now use mine regularly to apply sealants, and glazes and in 2 years ownership it hasnt caused me a single issue.

Amz


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

cheers ammit, long time no hear, will you be making an appearence on the alpina trip??


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

Morning to you all

I am a little confuse after reading all he comments about polishing machines. After all the discussions which one would people recommend. I hae never used a polshing machine before and now i am getting a black car would like to keep the paint work in good condition without any swirls.

Your help is much appreciated.

L9KYM 8)


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

L9KYM said:


> Morning to you all
> 
> I am a little confuse after reading all he comments about polishing machines. After all the discussions which one would people recommend. I hae never used a polshing machine before and now i am getting a black car would like to keep the paint work in good condition without any swirls.
> 
> ...


ive gone for this package









http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_675.html

Arrived this morning, very nice piece of kit, cant wait to use it 

View on detailingworld.com is that this is the better then the meguires as it has a bigger motor


----------

